# Any Boxing Fans?



## PreciousDove (Sep 17, 2022)

Did you hear about the 3rd fight between Triple G and Canelo Alvarez?
They're both fighting yet again tonight in yet again Las Vegas Nevada.
Yet closer to Alvarez fans.

Did you agree with the other 2 outcomes? If you heard about this match who do you hope wins?
I guess you know who I'm going for when I say Go Triple G


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

Any Boxing Fans?​Unfortunately, yes

I was raised in it



I lost interest when the crown was divided

I'm from the Patterson/Liston days

Oh, and Mohamed Ali (Clay)


----------



## Been There (Oct 16, 2022)

I wasn’t really a fan, but I watched a lot of the big fights on TV before they had pay per view. Spinks-Ali was a great fight. Ali had taken Spinks for granted and never took his training seriously. Then Ali turned tables on Spinks.

Sugar Ray Leonard beating Pete Ranzany was another good fight, although it wasn’t very long. Leonard was quick and was outhitting Ranzany almost 3 punches to 1. Leonard then lost to Roberto Duran and came back later to beat Duran in the welterweight class. There were some great fights back in those days.

My Gramps was the person in our family that knew his boxing. He tried to teach me, but I was more interested in cars back then. Gramps boxed in a local club that was mostly former Army veterans.


----------



## Brucey (Oct 17, 2022)

Love boxing, have done for years since watching Henry Cooper and Muhamad Ali.

Got a bit down hearted Saturday night the fight between Alycia Baumgardner vs Mikaela Mayer  I am a fan of Mikeala and I always judge fights honestly, there is no way Alycia won that fight!  Now Alycia is saying she won't give Mikaela a re-match!  Why I think is because she knows she can't beat Mikaela and next time Mikaela will win more convincingly.  

Gutted the Fury vs Joshua fight didn't appear, After reading all the different reasons it is obvious to me that Eddie Hearn or others in his organisation didn't want the fight so just messed about, there is videos of Hearn saying Fights can normally be done and signed within a week or so no problem, then he is saying we need a lot longer to get the fight sorted? make your mind up please Eddie.
I think Joshua wants the fight but those around him are scuppering it.  
I also think they are doing Joshua a favour as unless he lands a huge haymaker and sparks Tyson out we have to make Tyson a big favourite.   

Anybody got any takes on Benn vs Eubanks jnr?   What a strange fight to start with and I believe there is some serious skulduggery going on with that set-up.


----------



## Jace (Oct 17, 2022)

My father used to watch Friday Night fights.

HAte it!

And.. what's even worse is..MMA


----------

